
The “8th” Programming Language - i_feel_great
http://8th-dev.com/
======
rullelito
This looks worse than badly written PHP.

~~~
Kristine1975
The about page says: [http://8th-dev.com/about8th.html](http://8th-
dev.com/about8th.html)

>As mentioned at the top of this page, Ron had written a Forth-based language
called Reva Forth. The word “reva” in Hebrew (רבע) means “one-fourth” and Reva
is also “one Forth”. Since we were working on a second-generation of Reva, we
decided to divide 1/4 by 2, giving 1/8, or in other words: 8th

So it seems to be a Forth dialect.

------
i_feel_great
I always wanted to try Forth, but GForth, the only accessible Forth, looks a
bit unloved.

But this thing looks rather good. Not open source, but for what it does,
$199/year isn't bad.

Edit: $199/year for the commercial version. Non-commercial is free.

~~~
Menge
I'd built a device with an MSP430 and have been meaning to try CamelForth on
it instead of using my own C code.

I'd be curious to try something else for easier testing at a higher level or
even figure out how to run the 8086 in a virtual machine..

>> but GForth, the only accessible Forth, looks a bit unloved.

With something as stable as Forth, I'm not sure what kind of activity would
indicate a project is active enough unless it is adapting to new or highly
unstable architectures?

~~~
i_feel_great
The last time I had a serious look at GForth, it lacked libraries that I
needed for my own development needs at the time: http-client, sqlite/postgres,
xml/json, gui etc. It only seemed to cater just to embedded folks. Pity, I
actually like the way development is done in Forth.

------
jslakro
Welcome to the birth of the ethnic programming languages

